
Learn to code for free at Stanford and make $170k+ in under 1 year - thisisjeffchen
https://medium.com/the-mission/how-to-learn-to-code-for-free-at-stanford-and-make-six-figures-in-under-1-year-4bf95baf793b
======
lobster45
Non coder here. I read another thread that there is a glut of entry level
programmers and a shortage of experienced programmers. I suppose that many
people are jumping into this field now? My first college major was computer
programming in the mid 1990’s but it wasn’t for me and I switched to MIS

------
kjerzyk
One thing I'm not a fan of is that some of them only provide slides. You can
obviously get great summaries on slides, but they're not the greatest for
someone who just started learning.

